# My i7 and AMD Athlon II



## S_V (Jan 26, 2011)

Guys,,

A small experience in order to show my Little or youngest cousin wants to know why I bought i7 for such amount and also what is this PhysX Symbol on my Video card sticker..... He asked me, is it really worth to spend that much.. (He doesn't really not in that knowledge of hardware... so i showed him this small example)

After long time, he came this republic day to my room in order to play games and watch movies with us.. And also wanted to Buy NEW RIG for himself..... 

I know i shouldn't compare these two at any rate.. But I wanted to show him how much difference will be there between Budget and High-End system.

System Setup:  

i7 Rig [see my Sig]

AMD Athlon X4 635
Sata HDD Raid 0( 160x2)
Gigabyte 740G Chipset
Geforce 8800GTS 640 MB (5 Years,still running ROCK SOLID)
Corsair Dominator 4GB 1333
Antec 450 Watts (6 Years,still running ROCK SOLID)
Windows 7 64Bit
(Internet Downloading Purpose i use this system and sometimes file extractions)....


First:
Winrar Extraction of BluRay Rip of 720pMovie which is *4.3GB*. Each individual file is 1GB....

Let Video do the talking...... Let side rar Window is i7 and right side is AMD . *No Overclocking for now, i wanted him to show raw power only...*
* [Reduce your system Volume, Rock music is goin play when i7 does the extraction ]*

[YOUTUBE]hWU35zvpRy0[/YOUTUBE]


Second:
Mafia II

Small clip and observe the car explosions and particles response.. It's all PhysX....  Don't mind the video jerk ,it's my software fault...... Game runs butter smooth.. I didn't have any time to do it properly becoz when i showed that Game...He's really not giving system back to me and playing since morning....My Holiday wasted 

[YOUTUBE]cFcMRsf-Hdw&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## desiibond (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: My i7 and AMD Athlon*

of course. you can't compare a high end product with low end produce (not just in processor, in any area). 

and thanks for those videos.


----------



## S_V (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: My i7 and AMD Athlon*

Thanks mate....  It's just I wanted to share this small videos... Actually my AMD is very good one for its price and it's quite competitive with i5 650 cousin system...

I want other i7 owners here to compare their rar extraction times with mine....


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: My i7 and AMD Athlon*

Combination of 4.37 GB and 3.32 GB files (Windows 7 x64). NO OC.


[YOUTUBE]DEcjqV0x03g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## S_V (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: My i7 and AMD Athlon*

sorry, video i can't see clearly.. Is it you are extracting or Archiving ? How much total size. is it Video file like mine or various Files....


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: My i7 and AMD Athlon*

Just two rar files in combine, total size is (4.37+3.32) GB and of course extracting. The video is just 320*240 resolution but not that unclear.


----------



## S_V (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: My i7 and AMD Athlon*

thanks for clarification.... so what's the score you get from winrar Bench?


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: My i7 and AMD Athlon*

How to get a winrar bench score?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: My i7 and AMD Athlon*

It's given in tools tab..winrar benchmark..


----------



## S_V (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: My i7 and AMD Athlon*

yeah,, or open winrar and press "ALT+B"


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: My i7 and AMD Athlon*

s_v dont you think that amd rig is too much for download especially considering the 8800GTS


----------



## S_V (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: My i7 and AMD Athlon*

yeah,,, but what to do... sometimes my cousin's(very little ones) will come to play games even when i am not at room... so i am worried to give Main system.... This way no problem at all


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: My i7 and AMD Athlon*

My winrar benchmark score:

*i56.tinypic.com/25ul6xx.jpg


----------



## S_V (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: My i7 and AMD Athlon*

@GauravTensor
Thanks for posting...  your score is 552 then....

Here is mine....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Winrar4111-1.png


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: My i7 and AMD Athlon*



S_V said:


> @GauravTensor
> Thanks for posting...  your score is 552 then....



yes... without multithreading its 467....pretty good for a slowwwww dual core isn't it??

sent you friend invite btw...


----------



## S_V (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: My i7 and AMD Athlon*

yeah,it's good score for low-end... Will add u mate.....


----------



## Bulldozer929 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: My i7 and AMD Athlon*

mine is 1864 on athlon 635...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: My i7 and AMD Athlon*

Mine is *671*.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: My i7 and AMD Athlon*

The score is time based or it is like for a fixed amount of time??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: My i7 and AMD Athlon*

^
It shows the score in like 20 sec and it remains fixed at that.


----------



## S_V (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: My i7 and AMD Athlon*

@Ishu Gupta

Is it yours Lappy?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: My i7 and AMD Athlon*

Yep


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: My i7 and AMD Athlon*

Here is mine,


----------



## S_V (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: My i7 and AMD Athlon*

nice mate.... still using Windows XP? can i know the reason?


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: My i7 and AMD Athlon*

No no, that's just for time being, I am mainly using Win 7 x64, just keeping the XP as an option.

PS- Did the benchmark in Windows 7 x64, but the result came out 2980? Any idea why?


----------



## S_V (Feb 2, 2011)

did u re-run the test again.. Sometimes other process would take CPU cycles bacjground ,so it happens like that...

check it & confirm once....


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 2, 2011)

Yep checked again, in fact I restarted the PC and ran the test to make sure nothing running in background, and it's same 2980!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 2, 2011)

So the score is 
435 for my old P4

*3055* my current system at stock..i.e 2.8Ghz and RAM 1333
*3510* at 3.2Ghz...1600Mhz RAM

Still haven't checked at 3.8 Ghz but I think it will be close to 4000...hehe...


----------



## S_V (Feb 2, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Yep checked again, in fact I restarted the PC and ran the test to make sure nothing running in background, and it's same 2980!



That's very strange.. Is it OC or normal.. Infact without OC also you should get around 3700 but not at all under 3000...

Which version winrar you are using?



keviv219 said:


> So the score is
> 435 for my old P4
> 
> *3055* my current system at stock..i.e 2.8Ghz and RAM 1333
> ...



3510 at 3.2 Ghz ? That to i5 760... That's really super great...

can u plz post screenshot..? It's just i find little hard to believe(no offence) it reached 3510 for i5 760... along with winrar version..


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 2, 2011)

Not at all mate!!
the first one is at 3.3 GHz


The second at 4 GHz

Edit: It's 4030


ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Winrar 3.9


----------



## S_V (Feb 2, 2011)

That's excellent.. I was told i5 760 is one hell of a chip but never saw it was this good...

Thanks for posting...


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 2, 2011)

I am using Winrar 3.93, No OC, the same version scored above 4000 in XP! What's the problem?


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 6, 2011)

@S_V, Hey dude please tell me what's wrong with me?


----------



## S_V (Feb 6, 2011)

I say some drivers or OS issues. Becoz your hardware is good when we consider your XP score.. It's really hard to tell without looking into your system. 

Just check, disable your AV or see any drivers to be updated in Windows 7.. Is your OS genuine if not try to USE another version.. First try to update winrar with New beta version..


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 8, 2011)

Tried with the beta 4 version, still same result! So frustrating..it's almost impossible for me to format and re-install another Win 7...


----------



## S_V (Feb 8, 2011)

how is overall performance in win 7 compared to windows XP.. Run some benchmarks like PC mark Vantage or 3dmark vantage.. Check your CPU preformance in that scores between XP and 7...  Try with 7zip benchmark tool also..


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 8, 2011)

I can't say about the Overall performance in Windows 7 x64 as I am using it recently and have no idea how the the performance should be.
Anyway, I did the 7zip benchmark test both for 90 secs and Dictionary Size at 24MB, (32MB wasn't running in XP) in Win Xp and 7 and the 3dMark Vantage in 'High' preset only in Win 7 x64 as it's not supported in Xp. I skipped the GPU test, only did the CPU tests.
Please have a look, if they are okay it's good, if they are not then I am ready to re-install Windows 7 x64 again.


----------



## S_V (Feb 8, 2011)

Something is not right with your system.. you decide now... Both these benchmarks i ran with 6GB only... so you can compare with me..  Both Tests ran with no OC as well..

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/7zip.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/3d.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 8, 2011)

I am totally confused now! Is it happening for 4GB RAM? Someone here said I needed a Triple Channel RAM, maybe he was right!
Creating a separate thread for this.
Thanks.


----------



## S_V (Feb 8, 2011)

for CPU score.. its not the RAM you need to get it another 15000 points like mine.. But still open a new thread, we'll see the other guys comments...


----------

